
IAB Annual Leadership Meeting Highlights and Insights - bootload
http://www.adotas.com/2016/01/breaking-news-iab-annual-leadership-meeting-highlights-insights/
======
bootload
_" [In the wake of increasing ad blocking adoption, the winners will be those
that best understand their user and their customer] and know how best to reach
them–whether that’s through video, native advertising, or influencer
marketing."_ \-- emphasis is mine.

This is a good point. Doesn't ad-blocking adoption tell you about the market
already?

 _" Publishers understand that video has the highest CPMs and it is the most
impactful form of media. Unfortunately, most publishers have limited resources
and are still living off of legacy practices. Because resources are limited
and video production is expensive, the industry still has a long way to go
until the Internet looks more like TV and less like a newspaper."_

Everything is a hammer to the IAB. So you want to push TV over the Internet to
make more adverts.

~~~
shostack
As someone in the industry, I certainly have my gripes with the IAB. But to be
fair to them, this is non-trivial stuff with a LOT to think through, and a LOT
of different stakeholders with oftentimes very different agendas.

On balance I'd say they walk that line pretty well most of the time, but not
always.

